# More Pictures



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

I wish I could load better pictures but it will only let me load my cell phone pictures for some reason.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Boy that mako is a cool looking blue color!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

MSYellowfin said:


> Boy that mako is a cool looking blue color!


Agree....he looks pretty mad too even though he is dead! They are amazing to say the least. Nice picture and good job on the tuna also. Looks like a awesome trip!


----------



## isneer1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Huge fishes 

nice to see!


----------

